# Phoenix timeshares



## coachb (May 28, 2016)

I'm attending a convention in Phoenix next March and I'd like to use one of my weeks in trade. My plan is to be downtown for a few days and then tour the surrounding area for a few days.  I know there are many timeshares in Scottsdale but I'd like to see if there was something worth pursuing closer to downtown. Any suggestions?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 28, 2016)

Marriott's Canyon Villas may be a good option. It trades through II.

_Eta: Though I guess it is as far out as some of those in Scottsdale._


----------



## John Cummings (May 28, 2016)

You need to make your request as soon as possible. Exchanging into Phoenix/Scottsdale in March is not easy due to MLB Spring Training that month. That is their busiest month of the year. We have done that exchange before and had to make our request about a year in advance.


----------



## Steve (May 29, 2016)

Scottsdale Camelback Resort is in a great location on the border of Phoenix and Scottsdale.  It is much closer to downtown than the other Scottsdale timeshares. The resort is older, but it is well maintained, and I would happily stay there again.

Steve


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 29, 2016)

In October 2013 and 2014 we flew into Skyharbor  and went to Puerto Penasco
/Rocky Point MX for a Thurs - Thurs week .

We visited Phoenix Thursday - Sunday to make it a 10 day vacation .

We stayed at the Candlwood Suites Tempe ( IHG brand)'for, 3 nights  because it had a full kitchen and separate bedroom like a TS.i 

Not a resort but a good location -  about 4 miles from the airport and good for the way we used it .
Set up is a business suite style so no restaurant - but there is lots nearby . I believe we paid just less than $ 100 per night but that was Oct not March .

.


----------



## zinger1457 (May 29, 2016)

The closest TS to downtown is probably the Legacy Golf Resort.  I've stayed there many times on II Getaways, usually very good value for money and the golf course is one of my favorites.  Don't usually see too many Getaways available for March in Phoenix. If exchanging may want to stay at one of the higher end places. Camelback is about twice the distance to downtown but it is at better location then the Legacy and a nicer resort.


----------



## John Cummings (May 29, 2016)

The most important thing is to find out what is available. As I said in my earlier post, March is a very difficult time because of MLB Spring training.


----------



## coachb (May 29, 2016)

John Cummings said:


> The most important thing is to find out what is available. As I said in my earlier post, March is a very difficult time because of MLB Spring training.



Thanks, that sounds like really good advice. Will get that search going this week!


----------



## ottawasquaw (May 31, 2016)

coachb said:


> Thanks, that sounds like really good advice. Will get that search going this week!


Let us know what you find. March is the busiest tourist month for Phoenix. The Oakland A's stayed at the Legacy. That might be their home resort as they play nearby. That is your best commute downtown but Camelback should be too bad either.


----------



## coachb (Jun 1, 2016)

Have been doing a bit of research. This is what I've found on II in relation to distance to the Phoenix Convention Center.

1) Shell Vacations Club at the Legacy Golf Resort...7 miles
2) Scottsdale Camelback Resort...12 miles
3) The Orange Tree Interval Ownership Resort...15 miles
3A) The Shell Vacations Club at Orange Tree Golf Resort...15 miles
5) Marriott's Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge...21 miles

Thoughts? Comments? (beyond what has already been provided upthread)

Thanks again for the assistance.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 1, 2016)

Finding ANYTHING available in March for a trade is going to be difficult.  Other than clean and comfortable, resort selection is secondary.


----------



## zinger1457 (Jun 1, 2016)

If you're looking for a unit with a full kitchen then take Orange Tree off the list, they only provide a refrigerator and microwave, no cooktop.  Orange Tree also has a strange layout where some of the units are a long walk from the parking area.  Others TS's to consider that aren't on your list, and are about 20 miles out, are the Westin Kierland, Scottsdale Links, Scottsdale Villa Mirage, Sheraton Desert Oasis.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 1, 2016)

zinger1457 said:


> If you're looking for a unit with a full kitchen then take Orange Tree off the list, they only provide a refrigerator and microwave, no cooktop.  Orange Tree also has a strange layout where some of the units are a long walk from the parking area.  Others TS's to consider that aren't on your list, and are about 20 miles out, are the Westin Kierland, Scottsdale Links, Scottsdale Villa Mirage, Sheraton Desert Oasis.



...and it is extremely unlikely you will find any availability in March for Westin Kierland and Sheraton Desert Oasis.


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Jun 1, 2016)

Worldmark Phoenix, South Mountain Preserve is 11 miles from the convention centre. 
Full kitchens etc
I would add it to the list.

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/px/


----------



## Tank (Jun 1, 2016)

Holiday Inn Vacation Club just finishing up on total revamp in Scottsdale Az you can check out here
http://corporate.orangelake.com/ourResorts_sdr.php

Was told it was very nice, everything is new
DAve


----------



## coachb (Jun 1, 2016)

sptung said:


> Finding ANYTHING available in March for a trade is going to be difficult.  Other than clean and comfortable, resort selection is secondary.



Understood, I'm planning on casting a wide net. Was just curious about opinions. The dates are actually going to be for the week of April 1 (if that helps).


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 1, 2016)

coachb said:


> Understood, I'm planning on casting a wide net. Was just curious about opinions. The dates are actually going to be for the week of April 1 (if that helps).



That will certainly help!   March weeks rent for bucko bucks...


----------



## Helios (Jun 7, 2016)

I recommend Westin Kierland.


----------



## Harry (Jun 9, 2016)

moto x said:


> I recommend Westin Kierland.
> 
> So do I. However, as stated, March and April are our busiest tourist months. April was my favorite month to come to Phoenix before moving here 35 years ago. Suggest that a request be put in for all the places recommended. Best chance would be Orange Tree, and possibly Scottsdale Camelback.
> 
> Harry


----------



## coachb (Sep 3, 2016)

Harry said:


> moto x said:
> 
> 
> > I recommend Westin Kierland.
> ...


----------



## Karen G (Sep 9, 2016)

Harry said:


> Had my request hit. Got a 1br at Legacy Golf for Friday check in, March 31st. Got the Friday check in I needed and the closest TS to downtown. Could have had Orange Tree (1 br) or an E at Marriott. Really needed a 1 BR and wanted to be as close to downtown as possible. Pleased.


Good for you! We stayed at Legacy Golf Resort several times when our son was attending ASU. We really enjoyed the units and the golf course.


----------



## coachb (Sep 18, 2016)

I've read recently that the Legacy Golf Resort was undergoing renovations. Anyone have any direct knowledge of this and whether it impacted their stay?


----------



## zinger1457 (Sep 19, 2016)

I was there last fall and as I recall it looked like they had one of the buildings closed for renovations.  If they were renovating one building at a time I would have thought they would have been done by now.  In any case it had no impact on my stay.


----------

